# world cutest dog



## fredsmith (Aug 25, 2011)

here is my do you think he is cute,


----------



## hequestrian (Jul 26, 2011)

Cute! We all are biased towards our own animals. I would argue that I have the cutest pups in the world too


----------



## Dotesgirl (Aug 25, 2011)

He is pretty stinkin' cute!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

hequestrian said:


> Cute! We all are biased towards our own animals. I would argue that I have the cutest pups in the world too


 Isn't that the truth!? Lol!

Still........cute little pup!


----------



## Lucy B (Apr 28, 2011)

Aww - gorgeous puppy - is the teddy bigger than him?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Gorgeous little Pup you have there. What breed is he?
*I love that the bear is bigger then he is. lol*


----------



## I love Buck (Aug 28, 2011)

Soooooooooooooooo cute!:clap2:


----------



## loveyourdog (Aug 28, 2011)

hequestrian said:


> Cute! We all are biased towards our own animals. I would argue that I have the cutest pups in the world too


Isn't it better that we think like that? This shows how much we love our pupps.
He is really cute.


----------

